# carseat installation in Grand Voyager



## crsta33 (Oct 13, 2004)

We just purchased a 2000 Chrysler Grand Voyager. It has emergency locking retractors only and does *not* have LATCH so I need some advice on proper installation. The owner's manual says to pull up on the latch plate in order to lock the lap belt for carseat installation, but is that adequate? Do I need to use a separate locking plate? If I install with the locking plate, it ends up awfully close to the latch plate and I don't think that's right...how do I fix that? The manual also says there are tether anchors behind some of the rear seats, but it doesn't say exactly where and I cannot find them...where are they?

I can use the rear middle lap belt to secure the car seat until I get all this figured out, but we've got a little one coming and I'll have to use the seatbelt installation with at least one of the seats. Any help would be appreciated.

Christa


----------



## snomnky (Jul 9, 2006)

We have the same car seat and install with seat belt instead of latch. Your car seat should have come with a locking plate ours is clipped to the base. I have no idea where your tether points would be, but you may want to go to a Chrysler dealer or call to see if they can assist you. Our are on the ceiling, but my friends car has them on the floor right behind the seat. Our local fire department will install and check car seats at any time, you may want to call and see if you can find a department close by that will help you out.


----------



## crsta33 (Oct 13, 2004)

Found the answer to one of the questions...both the owner's manual for the van and the manual for the new carseat I just got say to use the locking clip that's on the seatbelt, so the separate locking clip isn't necessary.

Still wondering where those elusive tether anchors are....

Christa


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Glad to see you found your way to this forum!

Your manual might show the tether points in it... it SHOULD!

Your next step would probably be a car seat tech appointment, or you could try going to Chrysler and asking them- but they can be clueless, so.... I'd say; make an appointment with a tech!

I found a list of techs online after a little searching, or sometimes someone here will post the link...








Meg


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

There are no tether anchors, you need to get them installed.
middle row#-04864118AB
back row#-05018506AA

Your seat belts lock at the latch plate, they should look like this.
http://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...t=Lwlpfron.jpg
Super easy to use, you just sit on the seat and tighten.


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Jennifer! Good to 'see' you. I always appreciated your safety posts in our due date club. You always have good information.


----------



## crsta33 (Oct 13, 2004)

Thank you so much! I wrote the part numbers down and will go later this week to aquire those and I did the install using the locking part of the latch plate and though I was completely skeptical, it was super easy to do and is very secure.

I feel alot better. This van was a surprise...I had told my dh I didn't want it b/c of the age and mileage, but he ended up getting it for me anyway. I was so worried I couldn't make it safe enough for the kids. Thanks again for your help.

Christa


----------

